# Brand New 10MFAN Baritone Mouthpiece info:



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

10MFAN Baritone Sax Mouthpiece info:

Time to give an update.

The latest Prototype Bari mpc went to Brian Powell the other day and he called me up, very excited about it.
He said he uses his Mouthpiece Cafe Slant copy and he really loves what my piece can do. He said it’s a beautiful combination of a piece that can get warmth, but also get punch and power without being extreme.
I told him I was going for a piece that had the ability to do what a Link can do in terms of warmth and color, and what a Berg can do in terms of punch and grit….. and be flexible enough to not stick you in one sound corner. A piece for the working musician who wears a lot of different musical hats. It’s got a nice big round chamber, a step baffle, and DEPTH! Once we have the final product, I will of course post pictures. We just need to lower the baffle slightly, and I believe we are there!

For me, the baritone mouthpiece marketplace is truly stale. Predictable as always——-You have guys that are copying Links, guys that are copying Bergs, guys that are copying MC Gregory pieces, and guys that are copying Guardala type pieces.

Here at 10MFAN Mouthpieces, I could care less about all of those!!! The many Guardala type pieces you see out there are too extreme. They have too much brightness, thinness, and scream to them. The Link copies are warm and full, but they can only go so far, and there are a lot of players who want more than those offer. The Bergs have really good power and punch but they always have a constant gritty sound to them, so I don’t find them to be very flexible. MC Gregory pieces get that Mulligan vibe, but again, that’s the sound corner they put you in. If you want several bari pieces, there’s a place for all of those, but I want to put out a bari mouthpiece that covers a lot of ground for a lot of players!

My passion is to put out something ORIGINAL that is new and refreshing for players, that I feel plays better than those. That’s always my goal. A very flexible all-around player that can be enjoyed by a huge group of players.

I asked Brian Powell to call me after he put a facing and did his work on the mouthpiece, to let me know his reactions as to how close he thinks we are with this prototype. I was expecting a few negatives that we could attend to, and a few positives that we could keep. The great news is, Brian had all positives for me. He told me he had a gig that night and if he wasn’t playing alto on my Showboat model, he wished it was a bari gig, so he could’ve played this bari piece.
Brian said the beak was incredibly comfortable and he also loved that he could use a Selmer 2 screw tenor ligature on the mouthpiece. Bari ligs can be a pain, so a full sized tenor lig will do the trick.
The prototype is on its way to a couple of my friends to check out….and then we will adjust two things on the computer files this week, and we should be ready to go after that.
All the adjustments will be done this month and the mouthpiece will be ready to go in October!!!

These pieces will be made from the beautiful German bar stock hard rubber that I use with my other mouthpieces, and they will be hand finished by the two best refacers in the business: Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen.

if you are looking for yet another copy of the same old vintage mouthpiece models, go somewhere else. There is an over abundance of those already in the marketplace, and more and more coming out every week.
If you want something original that doesn’t feel and sound like the other usual suspects, that’s what 10MFAN is all about!

I LOVE WHAT I DO, and it is an absolute pleasure to provide modern ORIGINAL design mouthpieces to players all over the world. I am very excited about this baritone mouthpiece and I will update with a post when we are ready to take pre-orders.

Thank you to all of you who have been so patient in waiting for this piece to come out.
It’s finally right around the corner.



All the best,
Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have not settled on the final name for this piece yet, so as I’ve done in the past, I would be happy to get some suggestions from you guys. I like “Workhorse” and a couple others. Nothing set in stone yet. 

Feel free to add some name suggestions to this post. As always, thank you for your help!


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

These pieces sound really interesting Mark.
I always think of my Berg when I’m playing my Link and vise versa.
A combination of both those qualities in one piece sounds awesome.👍


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, my friend!
I really have wanted to put out an all-around piece that can be used in small group settings, big band settings, and more powerful settings.

A real workhorse mouthpiece for the working musician who needs one piece to be able to cover a lot of ground.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Always enjoy this! 

I've always enjoyed the tribute-esque naming scheme you've used. I've got a few ideas, but the description has me thinking Pepper Adams, so possible the 10mfan Encounter


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I dig that…….


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

Great news, Mark; it feels like a long time that we've been waiting for your bari piece !

It's a pity Nick Brignola isn't still around for this versatile mouthpiece. Remember he did a series under the title, The Many Styles of Nick Brignola ? One set was devoted to swing music, another had be-bop and the third featured fusion and avant garde. This new piece would have suited him to a T (for Troy, his home town).


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

How about “the Dominator”?


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

I "think" the first patent ADOLFE SAX had on his baritone was in 1846 - call it the 1846


----------



## wanderso (Dec 19, 2018)

"Conception?" "Revelation?"


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

"Showdown"


----------



## vbluesman (May 3, 2012)

I have the Mouthpiece Cafe Slant Copy and a MOJO refaced Berg that kicks butt. I'll be paying attention to your baritone sax mouthpiece, I'm very interested.


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

Mark,
Congrats! I'm sure your piece will be killer, as your others are.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you guys so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tryptykon (Feb 8, 2005)

Call it the "Humblebrag" .


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BariMelt said:


> Mark,
> Congrats! I'm sure your piece will be killer, as your others are.


Thank you so much. I know players will enjoy it. Brian Powell really dug it ????❤


----------



## Benny (Feb 7, 2003)

B Flat said:


> These pieces sound really interesting Mark.
> I always think of my Berg when I'm playing my Link and vise versa.
> A combination of both those qualities in one piece sounds awesome.?


You've just described my Morgan Indiana Nick&#8230;.
I had a Lamberson DD, and a slant inspired Erik G creation. The Morgan sits perfectly in the middle


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BariMelt said:


> Mark,
> Congrats! I'm sure your piece will be killer, as your others are.


Thanks bro! I hope you get a chance to check it out. A good friend is checking it out today and another will get it next week. What are you playing on for bari?


----------



## JohnsonPowerSax (Jan 20, 2016)

I got it..."The Beef."

Okay but really, I dig "Workhorse," but something a but more forceful maybe..."the Tempest" or "the BIGTIME"

I have hemmed and hawed about getting 10mfan pieces (I'm not unhappy with my own right now...but...) but I have been looking for a bari piece I call home (considering it is my main home). 

Eagerly awaiting.


----------



## Tryptykon (Feb 8, 2005)

Call it the "Stalemate" .


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Tryptykon said:


> Call it the "Stalemate" .


Or maybe "Stablemate".


----------



## Tryptykon (Feb 8, 2005)

B Flat said:


> Or maybe "Stablemate".


The "Ephemera"


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds very interesting. 
Maybe it's «The One».


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

All good names.
Keep them coming. I always appreciate everybody’s help. Thank you guys


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

fudidudi said:


> Sounds very interesting.
> Maybe it's «The One».












You just have to believe it is the one...

Possibly Some other thoughts:

Agra (Harry Carney anyone?)
Uptown
Beast-Mode
Or... Maybe just launch the Cubist and hope Ronnie wants one


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

This is very timely, as I was about to buy some JodyJazz pieces to try out. I am playing in a(mostly) horn group that is covering everything from Tito Puente, to straight ahead jazz, R&B and funk, and where ever else the arrangers want to go. My trusty old Link STM sounds good but doesn't have enough punch for the funk and R&B, and is a bit dark, my Vandoren B75 gets kinda nasally sounding on me on the upper notes, the cheop old Rico Graftonite & metalite do OK for what they are but the rails and funky table make articulation more difficult. I would like one piece that truly can cover alot of ground, enable me to project better with a full sound in all registers for the loud stuff, yet still be controllable to play soft and low on the straight jazz classics.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much. This is fantastic!

I will share a little news I got tonight.
Simon Harding got my prototype to check out and he called me right away tonight to tell me that it’s a beast, and better for him than his mighty vintage Berg and vintage Link, and outplayed the RPC he just sold. Fuller sounding and he is very excited!
He told me people are going to go crazy for this piece. He suggested just lowering the baffle a little bit and that will do it.
That was already on my to do list with the shop for next week. He said the big is very comfortable and he loves that a ligature that fits a full sized hard rubber tenor mouthpiece fits this piece perfectly. It gives players so many options for ligatures. He loves the length, as the tuning is excellent, and he said the bore size is perfect. He also said that the chamber size was just perfect because it gives such a full bodied sound with power.

The shop will lower the baffle slightly next week on the computer and I will have a piece made for Simon to check out with the adjustment and then we should be ready to go!


Please keep suggesting names. I really appreciate that!


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

I’ll throw the “Dreadnaught” out there for the name. Or the “ Adrenaline”.


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

If you want to go along the "workhorse" theme, I'd suggest "Shire" or "Clydesdale" - both very powerful, intelligent, adaptable, and beautiful beasts, yet they are very well tempered and can be gentle, too. Or, if you want to try a mythological angle, how about "Djinn" or "Djinni": one of a class of spirits that according to Muslim demonology inhabit the earth, assume various forms, and exercise supernatural power... maybe that might fit the broad application & power angle and lend a bit of "magic" to the marketing?


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

The Philson.


----------



## saxtek (Feb 2, 2003)

It's about time! LOL!


----------



## Sax Panther (Jul 31, 2016)

Workhorse sounds a bit too mundane. Go with The Stallion.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

The equaliser


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

Or how about "*khanda or tega" meaning is double edged sword.*


----------



## JacobMW (Jan 12, 2021)

Cheesy idea: Blink

im very happy with my vintage berg 110 0 M, but am always thinking about whats next to go on the 48 Martin. A Morgan Indiana was leading the race, Lamberson DD maybe, and i strongly suspect this could be in the mix.


----------



## robbieg (Mar 18, 2003)

10mfan said:


> Simon Harding got my prototype to check out and he called me right away tonight to tell me that it's a beast, and better for him than his mighty vintage Berg and vintage Link. Fuller sounding and he is very excited!
> He told me people are going to go crazy for this piece. He suggested just lowering the baffle a little bit and that will do it.


Sounds like a great name right there... "The Beast"


----------



## JacobMW (Jan 12, 2021)

Dont like the beast. Especially if its more civilised than a berg. Maybe the hulk as it can change according to the “moment”


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

As a loooong time Pepper Adams fan, I could imagine a name including or associated with pepper, like Peppersoul, Pepperwind, Pepperghost....
Dunno if you'd accept 2 words. "Doc Pepper" sounds a bit like a soda, but would be a tribute to Doc Kupka & Pepper Adams.
BTW, I'll be hard to move away form my Jody ESP, which does all I love on Bari. Furthermore, I'm no big fan of the HR form factor on the big horn. But who knows....


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't want it to be over the top, just fun.
It will be a well-rounded piece that offers warmth and punch for sure without being extreme. Thats really the goal here.
Pepper meets Cuber and Brignola....with some added punch.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

dexdex said:


> As a loooong time Pepper Adams fan, I could imagine a name including or associated with pepper, like Peppersoul, Pepperwind, Pepperghost. Dunno if you'd accept 2 words. "Doc Pepper" sounds a bit like a soda, but would be a tribute to Doc Kupka & Pepper Adams.
> BTW, I'll be hard to move away form my Jody ESP, which does all I love on Bari... But who knows....


Funny, we were writing at the same time, and Peppers name was in both our heads!!!!


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Just saw this thread! I am indeed the lucky guy that has this prototype right now . I play a lot of bari in a lot of situations from Jazz Orchestras to Tower of Power. 

Initial impressions are that this piece is a BEAST! I'm going to be putting it through all my tests today and tomorrow and then I'll update the thread with my thoughts on everything!

Excited to be able to be a part of this process. Thanks Mark!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Simon,
Thank you!!!!
We are going to take down the baffle just slightly so I make sure that it sits in the middle of warmth and punch for most players.
I know you are getting more of the power side with the way it is now, and maybe you can have Jimmy take the baffle down slightly so that it sits more in the middle of warmth and power. I’ve already let the shop know that they need to lower it a smidge.
Call me later if he can do that for you, and let me know what you think. 

Other than that, the piece is ready to go.

We just need to get the baffle updated in the computer and pick a name for this piece. 😀


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

10mfan said:


> Simon,
> Thank you!!!!
> We are going to take down the baffle just slightly so I make sure that it sits in the middle of warmth and punch for most players.
> I know you are getting more of the power side with the way it is now, and maybe you can have Jimmy take the baffle down slightly so that it sits more in the middle of warmth and power. I've already let the shop know that they need to lower it a smidge.
> ...


I kinda like the Encounter like someone mentioned earlier! Because that's what I felt I had with this thing when I played it!!! Whoop!


----------



## BariMelt (Jul 15, 2003)

10mfan said:


> Thanks bro! I hope you get a chance to check it out. A good friend is checking it out today and another will get it next week. What are you playing on for bari?


 I've played a metal Runyon Quantum #13 that Leroy cut and faced for me at Runyon's shop in the early 2000's. I was debating between the 13 and 14, so he opened up the 13 to a "13.5". At least that's what he said. It a punchy piece for sure.


----------



## johnw (Jun 23, 2006)

The jody J DVNY is a nice balance of roundness and punch-i am looking forward to this piece - thanks for developing it


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BariMelt-----Very cool. I want something with warmth and punch, and not extreme to either side.
I haven't played a Runyon in a LOOOOOONG time!

Right now, its leaned a hair on the punchy side so we will adjust the baffle height slightly, and all will be good.


Johnw----Thank you. Jody makes some nice pieces. Mine will be hard rubber, not metal, but certainly comfortable for the metal players too.


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

On naming, I always found “Ithaca” to be a pleasing word, and it’s where Nick Brignola had some of his formative years in college. Rochester, too, I guess, and that also covers a bit of Pepper Adams, but that’s a longer word, and it sounds a little bit like a cheese…


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

If it's a blend that works between a Link and Berg, how about the Paradox?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I heard from Simon tonight and he said he is absolutely crazy about this bari piece. He had Jimmy Jensen adjust the curve length to a 52, and he and Jimmy think the piece is just phenomenal. They both are going to get one for themselves. Simon said it's going to replace his vintage slant Bierg and his vintage Link! He said he can get the Pepper Adams vibe and an even more powerhouse vibe---- but also some Harry Carney vibe! 
Very cool! 
Simon will do a couple recordings shortly....... stay tuned.


----------



## BariLinne (Apr 4, 2021)

“Tenacity” if you stick to the workhorse idea, or “Audacity” if you want to enhance the fact that this piece has nailed the best of more Worlds 😉. I play bari in a big band, where I am supposed to blend in and not stick out unless soloing, and therefore I have played modern STM link for years. However, now I am on the market for something else, because I am looking for a piece that is better at popping out that low notes immediately and having more egality across the octaves. So a large chamber and a bit more baffle, but not too much. Really looking forward to seeing and hearing your new bari piece. It may be the one for me too. I play MKVI low Bb from 1960.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you so much!!!
Simon told me that I really nailed this and he will put up a couple short recordings soon.
As with any mouthpiece I design, I always hope that everyone will love it. There is something for everyone out there and I know this piece will appeal to a huge amount of players.
See if you like the short recordings that he puts up. I can’t wait to hear them also.
All the best, Mark


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok! So here's a little update on the process and where I'm at. Before I list info about the piece, I want to make a couple of points/thoughts.

I think this has been such a cool process. Mark has essentially done all the leg work to create something, but then has included many people online to help with the naming as well as players to get feed back on how to make the piece even better. And to take it one step further, he has actually listened to the feedback and is making changes. Anyway, just thought I'd mention that I really have enjoyed being a part of this. 

On to the details about the BEAST  my nickname for the unnamed bari piece. 

- looks fantastic. Reed fits the table, tip and rails flawlessly.

- really cool outer dimensions as it takes a tenor ligature and fits all my ligs I already have! This actually opened up a lot of options for me to fine tune what I wanted to get out of it. Fits my Selmer 2 screws, K Lig, Francois Louis and anything else that works on my HR Links. 

- shank bore is great.

- chamber and floor are really ideal for what I'm looking for. Slightly larger than my Berg, but not as hollowed out as my Link. The throat is really an optimal dimension and succeeds in helping keep the core sound fat and open, but not getting too fluffy or spread.

- plays absolutely spectacular. Very even throughout all the registers. Bottom end is really effortless and the top end tunes great and retains a fatness. 

I will be making some quick recordings to show what it can do in the next day or so. Enjoying this thing though and very stoked to be getting my own when they are released!


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

With all those descriptions I couldn't think (for a name) of anything else than the 'Chimera' (beware of the dual link trick - pun intended).

Of course if you want to go more specific the list for choices is quite large (I quite liked the Pixiu, Anzû, and Yōkai myself)...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

* ??? 1st audio of SIMON HARDING on the 10MFAN BARI SAX MOUTHPIECE ???*

This was just recorded on the iPhone. Simon will be doing a couple of things with a real microphone shortly.

I very much wanted you to hear the raw side of the piece first.

SET-UP:
Yamaha bari 52
10MFAN new baritone 7 mouthpiece (.110 tip).
K Lig that fits full sized hr tenor mpc's
D'Addario Select Jazz 3S Bari reed

Thanks for listening, and I hope you enjoy these!

The more powerful vibe:








10MFAN NEW BARITONE MOUTHPIECE “INFUSION”. Simon Harding showing some of the the punchier side.







youtube.com


----------



## Saxman11 (Oct 2, 2016)

With regards to the name, like someone already mentioned, I like "The Beast" (than may Bari nickname,lol)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I love that name, I am just worried that people will think it’s an all out screamer based on that name.


----------



## twowheels (Feb 2, 2003)

How about "Leviathan"? To infer a big, full tone but not necessarily a screamer.


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

How about "Brutus"?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

??? 2nd audio of SIMON HARDING on the 10MFAN BARI SAX MOUTHPIECE ???

Simon Harding set-up:
Yamaha bari 52
10MFAN new baritone 7 mouthpiece (.110 tip).
K Lig that fits full sized hr tenor mpc's
D'Addario Select Jazz 3S Bari reed

The ballad side:
"Sophisticated Lady"









10MFAN NEW BARITONE MOUTHPIECE “INFUSION”. Simon Harding “Sophisticated Lady” Coming soon…..







youtube.com


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

10mfan said:


> * ??? 1st audio of SIMON HARDING on the 10MFAN BARI SAX MOUTHPIECE ???*
> 
> This was just recorded on the iPhone. Simon will be doing a couple of things with a real microphone shortly.
> 
> ...


Sounds great ! Punchy. Very like my PPT Hooligan, which is my No.1 bari piece by a long chalk.

For me, the only question now is, Will it have a big enough chamber to be 12M friendly ?

(PPT = *P*illinger-*P*ete* T*homas.)


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

YES!!!


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

10mfan said:


> YES!!!


In that case, Mark, put my name on the waiting list, please.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks Mike. I will start taking pre-orders shortly. I just want to confirm the final product with the shop after they take down the baffle a smidge. 
Simon will get that adjusted piece and I will start taking orders once he tells me that we nailed it.

all the best, Mark


----------



## rhysonsax (Nov 30, 2003)

Any pictures yet ?

Will the baritone piece be available in the orange Ultem material ?

Rhys


----------



## ucatenor (May 14, 2008)

This piece has been fun to try out and experiment on. I am also excited to get my own  I have an old Berg I’ve been playing on for a while, but with this chamber being a bit bigger, I have a little more flexibility which is fun. I’m excited to play around with it more!

Thanks for letting me be part of the testing process, Mark! 

Jimmy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

rhysonsax said:


> Any pictures yet ?
> 
> Will the baritone piece be available in the orange Ultem material ?
> 
> Rhys


Hi bro, hope you are well. We are done with the orange material. Too many tip openings when you double the materials. We are just making pieces in the beautiful German barstock hard rubber.

it will be a little while till there are pictures but like I said, these pieces will be out in October. As soon as we get a finished piece that's been painted and polished and handfinished, I will put up pictures. Hope you are well.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

ucatenor said:


> This piece has been fun to try out and experiment on. I am also excited to get my own  I have an old Berg I've been playing on for a while, but with this chamber being a bit bigger, I have a little more flexibility which is fun. I'm excited to play around with it more!
> 
> Thanks for letting me be part of the testing process, Mark!
> 
> ...


Jimmy, thank YOU so much. If you want to put out the best pieces out there, you need to have people play them and get opinions and all of that. Feedback is so important and I'M the one who thanks YOU for being a part of this!

You and Simon are helping me put out the best all-around Bari piece I can!
Much love to both of you!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Keep on throwing out names. I am open to hearing everything.


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

Riffing on the apparent flexibility of these pieces:

the OMNI
the LIBERTY


----------



## ucatenor (May 14, 2008)

Maybe
The Big Chungus (just makes me chuckle)
The Brute

The Expanse— a large and dense sound with depth and substance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

"The Panacea" sounds too wimpy, but I think "Silver Bullet" might bear some thought


----------



## SimonJazzSax (Oct 1, 2012)

Call it "The Big Sound" or just "Big Sound"

As you know that's a Gene Ammons album with Pepper on it, but it's also a Johnny Hodges album with Harry Carney on it!

Or you can go with the Biggin' !! Or the Heavyweight 

I also think Encounter! is cool


----------



## BH9 (Mar 26, 2007)

The Bean Burrito


----------



## SoulMate (Feb 3, 2003)

Universal, Omni, All-in-1, The Joat (Jack of all Trades), The 1, Presto, ...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BH9 said:


> The Bean Burrito


If this was a Macsax Mouthpiece, that would be perfect. They have some other mouthpiece names that go right in line with your suggestion.


----------



## jolind (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd suggest to call it "The reference" if this is what it feels to you...
Best
Jo


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I like that, Jo. 

The final decision will be made in the next few days.
Thank you all for the great suggestions so far!!!!!


----------



## craigmultireedguy (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know why, but "Paladin" is coming to mind. Either that or "Mustang," playing off the workhorse idea. Or "Grizzly," something that implies a lot of bark and huskiness. Or "Fat Bastard."

I'm really excited for this, Mark!! I'll be one of the first to preorder, for sure.


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

The GOAT (Greatest Of All Time)!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I don’t want to get too crazy with it. LOL


----------



## chubarry (Feb 5, 2003)

One more Mark - named after the biggest, gentelest, most loyal and powerful dogs in the world : either the Mastiff or the Wolfhound!


----------



## nhmaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe instead of writing the name on it, you can just inscribe it so it looks like a clerical collar band going round ;-)
One of the bands I play in has 4 ministers in it (and 1 lawyer - we usually say that is necessary to balance things out). "The Preacher" would enable me to fit right in..


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

“The Chief”
“The Commander”
“The Dictator”


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

“The General”


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*3rd NEW 10MFAN BARI VIDEO:  "THE BLUES"

Simon Harding having some fun!*


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

The Colonel


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

10mfan said:


> *NEW 10MFAN BARI VIDEO: *
> 
> Simon Harding video: Playing The BLUES


Wow Simon, you really made that piece sing.
Definitely looks as though these are going to be nice pieces.
Looking forward to seeing the final results.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*4th NEW 10MFAN BARI VIDEO: BALLAD ALERT!!!*!

*"Stars Fell On Alabama"*


----------



## Vanadiel (Oct 21, 2015)

And now I want a Baritone in my house.

You're gonna have some problems with my lady Mark.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Vanadiel said:


> And now I want a Baritone in my house.
> 
> You're gonna have some problems with my lady Mark.


I don't want to break up any marriages. ?????

I hope you are well, my friend


----------



## Sax Panther (Jul 31, 2016)

If it's like a link...but also like a berg...

Just call it Bob.

Best Of Both.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*WE HAVE A NAME!!!!

THE 10MFAN
"INFUSION"*

I really like "Infusion" because this piece infuses many different Bari sounds together and allows the player to go many different directions from warm to funk! It doesn't stick you in one sound corner.
Tons of flexibility to do so much with this one piece.

Thank you all for helping out and giving me your great suggestions. I can't wait for this piece to come out and I will start the pre-orders shortly.


----------



## BH9 (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Simon is going to sell a lot of mouthpieces for you.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

BH9 said:


> I think Simon is going to sell a lot of mouthpieces for you.


Thank you. Simon and Jimmy have been a great help with this project, along with Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen. Feedback from great bari players and different refacers is essential in helping to find a common ground for what most players will enjoy. You cant please everyone, but this mouthpiece covers a ton of ground, and will please so many players looking for a fantastic all-around piece that's different from all the other bari pieces in the market.

I'm going to have loads of clips from different players, once the pieces get around.
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Updates

The new 10MFAN "Infusion" Bari mpc

TIP OPENINGS:
.105 -. 130.

** Initially it will be .105-.120, and I will add the other two tips after we get through the first big groups of orders. **

PRICE:
The introductory price will be $450.

MATERIAL:
These will be made from the finest German bar stock hard rubber, and hand finished by the two most respected refacers out there: Brian Powell and Erik Greiffenhagen.

PRE-ORDERS
Once the tweaked up final adjustments are done to my liking, and Simon also gives me the OK, I will start taking pre-orders.
I will post a separate post for those once we are ready.

Thank you all so much!!!!!
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

New video of Reggie Padilla on the upcoming 10MFAN "Infusion" bari mpc.

"My Romance"






Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A beautiful video from Reggie Padilla playing over "Confirmation"






ALSO AN UPDATE:

Ivan Renta got the Infusion bari piece from Reggie, and is finally relived and excited that he has found his bari piece with this mouthpiece!
He said he has played on all of the big-name pieces out there, but it's the same problem over and over again....the warm pieces play warm and the high baffle pieces play too loud and too thin.
I told him I was looking for a piece that navigated itself between what a great vintage Link could do and what a great vintage Berg could do. A truly great all-around mouthpiece that isn't extreme at all. He said this mouthpiece is exactly that. He said he is doing tons of gigs on baritone and he just has not been satisfied. He loves the fact that he can use the same ligature that he uses on his 10MFAN Robusto hard rubber tenor mouthpiece with this piece, and said the beak is so comfortable that he just doesn't even think about it at all.
He will be making recordings this week for me. He said I made his whole year with the piece.

I will add recordings when I get them in, and once the next piece with the bore and body adjustments gets to Simon, and Simon gives me the thumbs up...I will start taking pre-orders.

Stay tuned for more recordings.....


----------



## sparq (Mar 31, 2018)

From my short experience with the Infusion:

It plays well
It plays easily
It tunes well
I like how it sounds
I think I'll let the pros do the recordings and comparisons, but it's definitely a winner to me.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

sparq said:


> From my short experience with the Infusion:
> 
> It plays well
> It plays easily
> ...


Thank you so much! I just want everyone to be happy when they get my mouthpieces. It sounds like you are happy again.
Thanks so much and enjoy!!!!


----------



## bb (Jun 1, 2003)

Hey @10mfan I am a vintage Otto link slant player and I truly appreciate a baritone mouthpiece in that direction.
So, this mouthpiece would be darker that the actual "Infusion", right?
I am deeply interested!
About the name...well, maybe you could switch to "12M fan"?


----------



## bb (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh sorry, I read the wrong page and then the last....my fault.
Anyway I am looking forward to a slant style baritone mouthpiece


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

bb said:


> Hey @10mfan I am a vintage Otto link slant player and I truly appreciate a baritone mouthpiece in that direction.
> So, this mouthpiece would be darker that the actual "Infusion", right?
> I am deeply interested!
> About the name...well, maybe you could switch to "12M fan"?


😀😀😀
Your Slant will be darker. The Infusion slots itself between a great Link and Berg, in terms of sound. Way more versatility. 
So many clips for you to enjoy on my website.
Check it out and feel free to contact me directly. All the best, Mark

www.10mfan.com


----------

